# Bindings for Never Summer Ripsaw



## Sillyjav (Nov 19, 2014)

I bought the never summer ripsaw and im not sure what binding to buy. This deck is primarily for ripping hard and aggressive riding. Im thinking of getting the new union factory. What do you guys think?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Any mid-stiff to stiff binding would work fine. The Factory would fit that bill.


----------



## kaipirinha81 (Jan 20, 2010)

I also bought a never summer but the heritage model from 2013/2014 and my intentions are similar to yours I pretend to ride fast on the slopes.
And the bindings that I choose for my board were the Union factory Travis Rice from 2013/2014, never tried the setup on the slopes yet but already mounted at home and seems to match well. Perhaps someone already on this forum already has experience with this setup and can give his personal experience.
Best regards


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I used the Factory on my Heritage, and use them on my Ripsaw. They're a great match.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I ran the 2014 Now Drive on my Ripsaw last season. It worked fine, but I think a stiffer binding would be even better, so if I end up with the 2015 Drive, it should be a better match.


----------



## Sillyjav (Nov 19, 2014)

Is there a difference between the 2013/2014 factory (t rice) and the 2014/2015 union factory?


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Sillyjav said:


> Is there a difference between the 2013/2014 factory (t rice) and the 2014/2015 union factory?


Not really. They've added a tool less adjuster for the toe strap, and modified the adjuster for the ankle strap, but everything else is the same as far as I can tell.


----------



## crazy3gz (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll be putting Rome Katana's on mine.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Flux SF is another option.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Last season Cartels on my ripsaw


----------



## Sillyjav (Nov 19, 2014)

Is there a difference between the ns ripsaw limit edition and the regular one? In terms of performance.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by Sillyjav View Post
Is there a difference between the 2013/2014 factory (t rice) and the 2014/2015 union factory?



buggravy said:


> Not really. They've added a tool less adjuster for the toe strap, and modified the adjuster for the ankle strap, but everything else is the same as far as I can tell.


I fondled the new factory today, and my statement above isn't exactly correct. They've streamlined the ankle strap. Not sure if it's the same streamlined strap on the new TRice binding, though that would make sense. Can't imagine it's going to alter the feel of the binding all that much either way.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

buggravy said:


> Not really. They've added a tool less adjuster for the toe strap, and modified the adjuster for the ankle strap, but everything else is the same as far as I can tell.





Sillyjav said:


> Is there a difference between the ns ripsaw limit edition and the regular one? In terms of performance.


I assume you mean the early release version from last season? If so, it's just a different graphic. Construction is the same.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Was at N.S. factory and from my observation pre-release boards such as Chairman, RipSaw go through some refinements.


----------



## Sillyjav (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah i was told that the pre-release ripsaw, if you laid flat on ground, the tips would both be touching the ground. The regular board is slightly off the ground.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sillyjav said:


> Yeah i was told that the pre-release ripsaw, if you laid flat on ground, the tips would both be touching the ground. The regular board is slightly off the ground.


Can anyone confirm this? Pics would be even better.


----------



## Sillyjav (Nov 19, 2014)

http://s43.photobucket.com/user/buggravy/media/DSCN1155_zps534a3d5e.jpg.html

Mine isnt touching the floor, but it's close. 

What do you guys think the difference will be? More edge hold? More pop?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Sillyjav said:


> DSCN1155_zps534a3d5e.jpg Photo by buggravy | Photobucket
> 
> Mine isnt touching the floor, but it's close.
> 
> What do you guys think the difference will be? More edge hold? More pop?


In terms of riding performance and feel? None whatsoever.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sillyjav said:


> DSCN1155_zps534a3d5e.jpg Photo by buggravy | Photobucket
> 
> Mine isnt touching the floor, but it's close.
> 
> What do you guys think the difference will be? More edge hold? More pop?


Thanks for that, but seen that before--that's the early release which made me pull the trigger on one last year. Anyone have a similarly angled shot of the non-early release 2015 base profile?


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Sillyjav said:


> Yeah i was told that the pre-release ripsaw, if you laid flat on ground, the tips would both be touching the ground. The regular board is slightly off the ground.


I have the early release from last year in a 56, and the contact points are on the ground when the board is unweighted. A couple months ago I bought a current season 59, and the contact points were raised. I asked the powers that be at NS if there was a change from last year to this year and was told that nothing has changed. There were a few from the early release that were pressed from a prototype mold, that may have made it into the pipeline. Sounds like it was a very small number. Beyond that, any differences in the profile are just variances across the tolerance spectrum. Just because I'm anal I kind of wanted a 59 that was as close to my 56 as possible, and I found a shop that still had 3 of the early release version from last year in a 59. I laid all of them on the ground, and on all of them the contact points were off the ground. One was barely off the ground, and the other 2 more so. So, what I was told, and what I have since seen line up.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a 159 Ripsaw sitting here and the contact points are slightly raised. Maybe a couple millimeters. 

To get back to the original question, if I was buying a binding specifically for this board, it'd probably be the Flux SF.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

http://SnowDogWax.com


linvillegorge said:


> I have a 159 Ripsaw sitting here and the contact points are slightly raised. Maybe a couple millimeters.
> 
> To get back to the original question, if I was buying a binding specifically for this board, it'd probably be the Flux SF.


My 159 ripsaw had ContactPro's.... would agree ripsaw needs a stiffer binding like the flux SF, Union Factory, Now Drive, or Burton Diodes.


http://SnowDogWax.com


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## deepers (Dec 7, 2011)

cav0011 said:


>


Nice! 

How responsive are the bindings with the highbacks off?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

havnt used them with the highbacks off. I assume they are exactly as responsive as all NOWs without the highback  Which is reasonably responsive but less than with a highback.


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

mines on 15 burton diodes. Havent gotten to ride it because Washington refuses to snow, warm weather bs!!!


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

deepers said:


> Nice!
> 
> How responsive are the bindings with the highbacks off?


If you look, the highback is just laid down under the straps


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

Old thread I know, but anyone have experience with malavitas on a ripsaw? On the fence between some vitas or some now drives for my ripsaw


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Powhunter said:


> Old thread I know, but anyone have experience with malavitas on a ripsaw? On the fence between some vitas or some now drives for my ripsaw


I Frankenstein'd up a pair of old C02's? I think that's what they are, with all new vita straps & team Skybacks.

If you're a highback guy & you like the forward lean?:embarrased1:
Check those out. 
I thought they, more than anything, suited the Ripsaw.

I haven't tried fancy NOW bindings yet, but if I were to get some to rock the no-back, low-back, nut- cupper things, or whatever the fuck they call it?

Which is cool, I'm down with the nut cuppers:hairy:
Just not on the RipSaw


TT


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

Powhunter said:


> Old thread I know, but anyone have experience with malavitas on a ripsaw? On the fence between some vitas or some now drives for my ripsaw





timmytard said:


> I Frankenstein'd up a pair of old C02's? I think that's what they are, with all new vita straps & team Skybacks.
> 
> If you're a highback guy & you like the forward lean?:embarrased1:
> Check those out.
> ...


Well I definitely want high backs, wouldn't be getting the now drives for no backing it, just keep hearing rave reviews on em and the stiffness seems perfect for the ripsaw. I demoed the vitas last year though and they were super comfortable, and the new ratchet seemed pretty cool, just think they may be a little too soft


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

I own the '14 Drives and they should be stiff enough. Just put the hardest bushings on them and you will be good to go.


----------

